# IGF LR3 Could it be fake....?



## powerman1000 (Mar 22, 2012)

I took advantage of a special on IGF LR3 I am on my 5th day and have not felt nothing on it, no increase in pumps or lowering of blood glucose.

I ate breakfest at 7 am consisting of 39 g carbs 50 g protein and 10 g of fat. 

At 1200 noon  (5 hours after I have last eaten) I tested my glucose before administering it,  it was 86 mg/dl I did 50mcgs IM in delt I waited 30 mins and tested again it was 82  mg/dl. I went and worked out for 1 hour and did 20 mins of cardio tested again it was 82 mg/dl.

My question is shouldnt the igf lowered my blood glucose? and shouldnt I be experiencing pumps in the gym from it?

I feel nothing on it and just concerned if it is fake and wondering what the hell am I injecting.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 22, 2012)

The only thing I could say is that maybe you are a little more insulin resistant than some.  Try upping the dose a little each day til you hit 100mcg's.  If you still don't notice any effects, I would say it's safe to assume you got screwed.


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> The only thing I could say is that maybe you are a little more insulin resistant than some.  Try upping the dose a little each day til you hit 100mcg's.  If you still don't notice any effects, I would say it's safe to assume you got screwed.




Thanks Bro I was hoping you would reply,  I will try 100 mcgs tomor and see what happens I just dont like the fact that I dont know what I am injecting. Maybe I havent given it enough time Ill stick with it for a while longer


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Good luck with it brother.. I hope it turns out to be legit.  Let me know how it turns out.  And if you need to pick some new stuff up, let me know... I might be able to help ease the burn a little if it is fake.


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome!! will keep you informed


----------

